# Anyone for trading down?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If we do end up with the 6th or 7th pick, and lopez/mayo/beasley/rose all gone by then, how many here would be open to hoping that the clippers actually trade out of that pick, perhaps for a lower pick plus filler, or perhaps to say the nets who have 10 and 21? 

I havent seen enough of danlio to have an opinion on him, but i must admit im scared by the fact that we havent had a 6'9" european league product who has really done much in a long time, despite all the ones that go through the draft. 

Im not interested in eric gordon..getting a tweener SG/PG is always a huge risk. I say if we can pick up 2 picks, or perhaps a pick and a decent player we should do it. 

The other option i suppose would be to trade our pick and another pick and move up, but im not sure anyone would be interested in that unless the deal somehow had us taking on extra salary which we probably cant do anyway.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

if those guys are gone then yes we should trade down and hopefully get a decent sg or pg


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

have anyone in mind? For two years ive maintained that budinger fits into our system well. As far as PG goes, im not sure. Collision really got shown up in that last game....


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll like to trade our pick for both of the Nets' picks if we could and take Augustine at 10 and Rush at 21. That kills two birds with one stone


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Clippers would be in a position to get more quantity over quality. I like the Chase pick. I'm not sure any of the PG are an answer though. They're aren't going to be that big of a difference maker in this league. Potential 6th mans I'm thinking.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we unload livingston then we do have to get a PG with one of the picks IMO. However, if we pick up the livingston option, then im not sure i want to invest a 1st rounder on a PG. Remember, we have knight signed for next year as well. maybe if we did pick up 2 picks, we could get a PG with the 2nd pick, but we dont exactly have great history with picking lower tier PGs (chalmers, ewing, jordan) 

At this point, no way to i pick chase budinger up with 6, and it might even be a stretch at 10 depending on how workouts go. But, even if it were a stretch at 10 to do it, id be fine with promising him to keep him in the draft. yeah yeah , i know what yall think about promises, but i highly doubt rose or mayo is going to drop to 10.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I guess it depends a lot of who stays/goes. It could be a retool or a rebuild. Depending on the future of Shaun/Maggette/Brand. I can see the Clippers being close to the playoffs again. The PG position is still a pickle, but maybe Livingston will finally shine.

Livingston
Mobley
Magette/ Ross
Brand/ Thornton
Kaman

That's good enough!

Maybe a move with a team that wants to get into the top 10. Someone hot for Love/Randolph/etc. Swap the pick for the pick of a shooter and a role-player at PG.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I guess it depends a lot of who stays/goes. It could be a retool or a rebuild. Depending on the future of Shaun/Maggette/Brand. I can see the Clippers being close to the playoffs again. The PG position is still a pickle, but maybe Livingston will finally shine.
> 
> Livingston
> Mobley
> ...


with our injury problems involving those players that's definately not good enough

i doubt livy will ever be able to keep up with quick pgs ever again


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree. Maybe in the east, but not in the west. I sure hope the clippers have the entire summer to decide what to do with livvy, or at least until after summer league, so we can see how much he has/has not recovered


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been saying this for a while. I wonder if Orlando would be interested in our pick and our 2nd rounder for Jameer Nelson and there first, which we use on CDR. 

Or we swap with the Nets like previously said, take Augustine at 10 and hope Budinger falls to 21[which I think is a possibility], if not, do what Paid said and take Rush.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think we will have better ideas of who we want after the workouts start. From 5-20 there is a lot of parity...someone who is ranked at 7 now could very well go 20th come draft day and vice versa. The top 5 i think might be pretty much set.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know about trading down, I think the Clippers need an impact player to help them along. Then again there are only 2 guaranteed impact players in this draft. I think I would rather trade the pick in a package then trade for more picks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think mayo is an impact player too, but doesnt matter as if were at 6, we wont have a shot at him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

what if mayo is still on the board... do you trade down??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Rookie contracts are cheap. You should never trade down in the NBA IMO. This isn't like the NFL. You take the best player you can, or trade the pick for a player or future 1st round pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If mayo is there, ABSOLUTELY NOT to trading down. I just dont see any way he sticks until 6, unless two completely unknown euros or something jump out of nowhere onto the radar. 

I think you should trade down in the draft when youre in a position where the guy you pick at 6 isnt going to help you THAT much more than someone at 10 or 11, and you can get extra things out of the deal...either unloading a contract, and/or getting extra picks/players.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

Iverson & #20 for #6, Brevin, TT & Mobley


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hahahaha. wow, that would be a trade of gasol/kwame esque proportions!


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> hahahaha. wow, that would be a trade of gasol/kwame esque proportions!


I disagree. The 6th pick overall is plenty fair for Iverson. Even if they give us #20.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think for a 30 point scorer it is, not when youre getting a couple fairly bad contracts in return. 

But who knows. weve seen some pretty bone headed trades of late.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if we can get a Maggette/Diaw+Atl pick swap done. I mean, Diaw would be perfect for Dunleavy and can back Elton/Al up at the 3/4.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

100% agree with the above. Only problem is not enough minutes for thornton. Diaw is a prototypical dunleavvy player though.

Good defense
can play multiple positions
good passer
hustles on the boards
can hit the 3 when called upon.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> 100% agree with the above. Only problem is not enough minutes for thornton. Diaw is a prototypical dunleavvy player though.
> 
> Good defense
> can play multiple positions
> ...


Not neccessirily, I can still see Thornton get his minutes. Since Diaw has handles, we can have him slide down and play SG as well. And with Diaw, we can really run the high/low post offense, and can even run a simple triangle. 


Another trade I'd look into would be Mobley/Future 2nd for Eric Snow and the Cavs pick.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

What about the Clippers pick for TJ and the Raptors pick.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

15 days until the lottery.....


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I wonder if we can get a Maggette/Diaw+Atl pick swap done. I mean, Diaw would be perfect for Dunleavy and can back Elton/Al up at the 3/4.


Diaw would be a very expensive backup. If Diaw were to come to town, he'd likely be an every day starter for the money Sterling would be paying him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets remember though that maggette for us was a bench guy and still got big minutes, only being able to play one position for the most part. 

If diaw came off of the bench for us, i think he could easily play 33+ minutes a game due to all the positions he could play. Not sure if sterling would ok such a move though since hes in love with corey.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> If we do end up with the 6th or 7th pick, and lopez/mayo/beasley/rose all gone by then, how many here would be open to hoping that the clippers actually trade out of that pick, perhaps for a lower pick plus filler, or perhaps to say the nets who have 10 and 21?
> 
> I havent seen enough of danlio to have an opinion on him, but i must admit im scared by the fact that we havent had a 6'9" european league product who has really done much in a long time, despite all the ones that go through the draft.
> 
> ...


If those prospects you mentioned are all gone I would take Jerryd Bayless or even Take a chance on Eric Gordon. I would take Gordon over Mayo in the first place.


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Another trade I'd look into would be Mobley/Future 2nd for Eric Snow and the Cavs pick.


I think Snow is retiring after this season. If not, the Cavs have a ton of expiring contracts next season, Snow's could be used as another 7mil of cap relief in a salary dump trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I would expect a busy offseason out of the Clippers, especially considering the fact that Maggette is almost sure to opt out (I expect him to leave), and Brand may do the same.

If I were the Clippers, I would be preparing a huge contract offer to Baron Davis right about now.

PG: Baron Davis...Brevin Knight...Shaun Livingston (???)
SG: Cuttino Mobley...Quinton Ross
SF: Al Thornton...Tim Thomas
PF: Elton Brand...(Kevin Love?/Darrell Arthur?)
C: Chris Kaman...(Brook Lopez?/DeAndre Jordan?)

I think Baron would find coming to his hometown and playing with Brand, Thornton, Kaman and a top 8 pick more attractive that returning to Golden State, especially if he is offered $14+ million per year.


----------

